# Forum > MMO > ArcheAge > ArcheAge Bots and Programs > [Bot] Asteria - leveling\grinding\planting bot

## Roonvar

Asteria it's a bot for official EU and NA servers with leveling, farming, planting functions.

*Features:*

Leveling mode 1-50Auto repairAuto armor upgradeAuto skill learnGrind modeMobs filterGrind radius settingsAuto lootPlanting modePlants filterScripts constructor

*Other:*

Windows 7-10 supported1 key = 3 accounts at the same timeNo multibox yet

If you want to know more or buy it, our skype - roonvar.com

----------


## tsukeyomi

Anyone tried this? How is it?

----------


## Nikodem

gonna try this today.

----------


## tsukeyomi

> gonna try this today.


Any news? PM is fine too.

----------


## nowjon

Hello
I will be testing out this bot, just bought it and haven't received my key *FC:* My fault, looked in the wrong place. Was there asap as far as I could tell. Unlike ArcheBuddy they have you wait. So only have questing til 33, 33-50 will be released with 3.0, and it is only with the Nui and Ferri races (So far) That could change when they release 3.0.

----------


## Roonvar

> Hello
> I will be testing out this bot, just bought it and haven't received my key. Unlike ArcheBuddy they have you wait. So only have questing til 33, 33-50 will be released with 3.0, and it is only with the Nui and Ferri races (So far) That could change when they release 3.0.


Key in Store - Manage Purchases.
It was there immediately.

----------


## Deathyaw

Decided to buy the bot and try it, i picked the 5 Day package for 3.7 Eur, I'll be running it for a few days and come back with a review of it.

So far taken 1-17 without any big problems, Crashed once just now as i was writing this but it relogged and started botting again within 2 minutes, fully automatic.

Really hope the Bot will be available for the 10th when 3.0 releases.

Edit:

So far i've tested Botting for 12h per day with Questing and i have not yet been banned.
The pathing could use some work on with the current default questing profile on Nuian.
The combat routine is very good, im lvling as an Abolisher and its flawless.

At this stage of the bot it requires some babysitting once in awhile to maybe get it unstuck which doesn't happen too often atleast.
I am currently level 33 so once the questing profile is done i'll try "Range Clear" for a few hours and Auto collect.

So far im happy with the Bot and i think it has a bright future.

----------


## Roonvar

Update:

Compatibility launcher 1920x1080 resolution fixedFix for Nuain quest modeFix of "spam" teleport bookFix for Rage attackFix for Salvage functionFix for MulticlientImprove stability for Windows 10

----------


## Rastablondy

Where to download? or crack?

----------


## hankchinaski

sounds interesting, waiting for this Bot to get LvL 33-50 Support and 3.0 Compatibility.


Edit:
I did a deeper look at their Products, most of them are not up to date and incomplete ( Quest, Zones, Skills, Classes and so on )
i suspect only 1-2 Developers with a huge backlog.

They might have potential but the Business is done half-assed.

Positive is that they put up a 24/48 hour Trial for handselected Users, if you want to Buy i advise to aim for a Testkey first.

----------


## Derlo

Is the bot down? Can't buy it.

----------


## picka123

I wanted to see price, is it expensive or use december discount 10%, but cant find anything. I really hope it supports 3.0 and multiclient.

----------


## picka123

Added him 3 days ago on skype, no answer :/

edit1: loool, i registered first day, forgot all info, cant login or signup with facebook, now made new account and i get:

Banned

You do not have permission to view this site. 


I didnt post anything i just added him on skype, he doesnt even know who i am on his forum and im banned? LOOOOOOOL 

scam?

edit2: Tried register with vpn and i get:

Your registration is not being performed because of barring. 

Tried 10 ips with paid vpn :/

And hes was online 1 hour ago.

If you reading this, please answer in skype, i added you 2 days ago.

----------


## Roonvar

> Added him 3 days ago on skype, no answer :/
> 
> edit1: loool, i registered first day, forgot all info, cant login or signup with facebook, now made new account and i get:
> 
> Banned
> 
> You do not have permission to view this site. 
> 
> 
> ...


What is your skype? And which skype you added? If dynamic - he never answer in skype, need to contact him by email.

----------


## picka123

I contacted him its ok now, bot will maybe come in 15 days...

----------


## picka123

god its expensive... 10€ 1 client 1 month... archebuddy is closing but 1 year for 25€... archebuddy is old bot with expirience, asteria is new... i really wanted to buy asteria but bot is overpriced and price will be increased (talked on site chat)..

----------


## Snickers?

yes, is expensive but you can get that money if you offer services with it.

----------


## picka123

This site is SCAM, dont buy it. I asked about prices and what i get?

Banned

You do not have permission to view this site.
Warnings

15
Permanent Ban
Warned by DynamicBots, 18 hours ago

@ Snickers?

What service? Its new bot it will have bugs, 1 client, 1 month for 10€... Where are times from 2005 where you could buy bots like silkroad online (sbot) for 5€ a month, unlimited clients, clientless, proxy, tons of options.... and now i saw guy is offering Black Desert bot.... lol.... if you ever used bot in BD you know that Daum banned all cheaters so bot will work but you will get banned very soon.

----------


## Roonvar

Update 3.02.2017

Update for current patchServer list fixedAutorelog fixedMulticlient fixedItems settings fixedSkills refresh fixed

----------


## Draco89

Hello,

plz check yout Skype i added you  :Smile:

----------

